# Jay, 4/25-4/26



## Cornhead (Apr 23, 2015)

Anyone else plan on being there? Snow is in the forecast. My buddy is checking pricing today. He said he and his buddy went last Spring, approximately $100 for 1 night's stay, 2 days skiing.


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 23, 2015)

Jay sucks no one wants to ski there.  Lol


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 23, 2015)

Lookin good, supposed to continue through tomorrow night.


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 23, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Lookin good, supposed to continue through tomorrow night.



Oh please!  That's a stock photo.


----------



## dlague (Apr 23, 2015)

Then look at their FB page!  Thinking of going there this weekend.


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd say a pretty good day.  6 to 10 inches blown all around.  Hardly anyone here for a Saturday.   Even the upper mountain is open.  Plenty of leftovers for us tomorrow.


----------



## Glade Runner (Apr 25, 2015)

Some more


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 25, 2015)

Thought powder days were over for the year, I thought wrong, what a day!  I am spent though, 2 hrs sleep, 6 hr drive.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider (Apr 25, 2015)

Well played, gentlemen.


----------

